# Cichlid Sinking Pellets won't sink



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi, yesterday I bought some Aqueon Cichlid Sinking pellets, and this morning I threw in a few for my 2 cichlids (geophagus surinamensis) and the pellets haven't sunk in over 2 hours now... They won't ever go to the top and eat the pellets.. what do you guys recommend I feed them that will sink down for sure? Because my shrimp pellets that I give to my cory catfish sink down within a few minutes without a problem, but these cichlid pellets suck.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I pre wet all my foods.From flake to pellet to frozen I place them all in empty fish food container and add tank water.Then I dump food into tank.This way all my fish get a chance at it.Possibly just soaking the pellets a couple minutes before you plan on feeding would help.Maybe even shake them up a little to get air out of them?
I came up with this system years ago when I got tired of watching my food keep going into my overflows and having to clean it out of my filters.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I pre wet all my foods.From flake to pellet to frozen I place them all in empty fish food container and add tank water.Then I dump food into tank.This way all my fish get a chance at it.Possibly just soaking the pellets a couple minutes before you plan on feeding would help.Maybe even shake them up a little to get air out of them?
> I came up with this system years ago when I got tired of watching my food keep going into my overflows and having to clean it out of my filters.


So you're saying that I should just take some tank water in a cup or container or something, then dump in all the food that I'm planning on feeding my fish (flakes and pellets) and let them soak up. Then if I dump everything in they should all sink?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most will sink.I don't let the food soak I add it to tank right away so some(very few) flakes float for a short time.Most fish(there are xceptions) prefer their food under the surface in my experience.Some are even way more interested in it if it catches some "action" in the water current,they feel like they are chasing it?
But yea!I never just add food to any of my tanks,they all get "pre wet " food.
I think your pellets are floating because of trapped air so shaking them up in water may knock some of the air out of them.Try leaving the lid off the food container for a couple days also so the food can "soak up some humidity" .This may help them sink.Not too much though or food may spoil(mold) if you seal the lid up and the food needs to last you a long time.I go through food pretty fast 
For future reference NLS(new life spectrum) is a GREAT pellet food that comes in many varieties.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Most will sink.I don't let the food soak I add it to tank right away so some(very few) flakes float for a short time.Most fish(there are xceptions) prefer their food under the surface in my experience.Some are even way more interested in it if it catches some "action" in the water current,they feel like they are chasing it?
> But yea!I never just add food to any of my tanks,they all get "pre wet " food.
> I think your pellets are floating because of trapped air so shaking them up in water may knock some of the air out of them.Try leaving the lid off the food container for a couple days also so the food can "soak up some humidity" .This may help them sink.Not too much though or food may spoil(mold) if you seal the lid up and the food needs to last you a long time.I go through food pretty fast


Haha I'm still a little confused on why you put the food in a separate container and pre wet it if you're not gonna let the food soak?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

95% of it sinks instead of floating just from getting wet before I add it to tank.


----------



## Botiadancer (Dec 30, 2013)

Have not used that brand.

Sometimes I throw (as in THROW!!!! MAKE A SPLASH!!!) My pellets in to attract a fish's attention. This makes them sink pronto, rather than in a few seconds.

Or presoak them and push them under the water with your finger.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have another question for you guys: how much food should I be giving my fish? I just measured my nitrate and nitrite levels and they are a little higher than I would want them to be, and I just started doing more frequent water changes, so that should definitely help with the nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia levels, however, the amount of food i give them is also another big factor. Here is how much I give my fish (I currently have 2 swordtails, around 3-4 inches long, 2 geophagus surinamensis cichlids, roughly 2 inches long, 3 cory catfish, around 2 inches long, and 3 small male guppies, around an inch or so long): I crush up the flakes and take like 2 medium sized pinches of that and drop it in, I throw in 5 cichlid pellets for my 2 cichlids, and then 6 shrimp pellets for my 3 cories, and then I might give them a frozen bloodworm cube to share between them all at some point in the day, and it may not be every day i give them this bloodworm cube. To me, this seems like a reasonable amount, considering I have 10 fish, but I might need to adjust that so I can keep my buddies alive! Any tips/instructions would be very helpful


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All food must be eaten in 2 minutes.some can be on bottom for cories but with the swords and geo the cories should have to work for their food.
You really shouldn't have any ammonia or nitrItes if your filter is cycled.Is the tank recently set up?
Ammonia or NitrIte should not be allowed to go over 1ppm.Both can cause issues(immediate and down the road aways) and waterchanges should be done to control them until your filter grows enough beneficial bacteria to handle all the waste.
Remember even if fish eat all the food in two minutes that it will be turned to waste .Many skip 1 or 2 days a week feeding.Fish will do fine with way less then most of us think(they ALWAYS LOOK AND ACT HUNGRY).


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree with the air on the pellet theory....

I sort of toss them hard at the water so they sink immediately....otherwise never had an issue with sinkers not sinking. 
Never messed with presoaking....

I've always used a home-made feed timer that shuts down the pump/heater/UV for 10 minutes then restarts automatically....
Pretty cool how the fish get "trained".....pump goes off and they all come to the same spot for feeding time! :animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

As far as that brand of pellets, I have never used them. I feed a mixture of NLS sinking pellets, and Repashy gel foods(when I have the stomach to make it lol the Meat pie stinks so bad) I have a decent current in the tops of my tanks though, so plenty of surface movement. I also have used Ken's sinking cichlid pellets before and they sink as soon as they hit the water.
I'm currently feeding my big tank and my geophagus these:
New Life Spectrum Thera+ A Sinking Pellet: Aquarium Fish Food
and they sink instantly. These pellets are also good because they have Garlic in them(which helps with finnicky feeding fish, and internal parasites).
As far as Pre-wetting the food, I have heard frequently that a lot of people don't pre-wet their food because the nutrients in the pellets leech out into the water depending on how long you soak them... Not saying you are wrong Tom, maybe you found something that works good for you, or maybe I'm not imagining your process right, just thought I would give my 2 cents


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

+1 on the new life spectrum. It will cost a little more but it is well worth it! Just soak the food you have now in garlic or lemon juice to get them to sink. After you run out, switch! Haha I have a 75G african cichlid tank thats been set up for close to 2 years now, I've tried everything under the sun food brand wise with ok results color and happiness wise. Once I got NLS cichlid formula I haven't switched. Colors are the best they can be, exploded in size and actually got a pair without trying (went from 16 fish to 25). Also won't leach into your water column causing nitrate issues. 

As for how much to feed from my experience no answer is right you are going to have to play around and find the right amount for your fish and also fits into your maintenance schedule (i.e. how often you have to vacuum and do water changes). This doesn't go without saying if there is food leftover after feeding your over feeding. Its always best to feel like you are not giving enough because realistically they can go for a week easily without food. 

Cichlids are great fish to keep. They are very smart and will eventually start to recognize your face. If there lethargic and have no interest in you walking by the tank its probably a combination of overfeeding resulting in water quality issues!

Also as coralbandit said ammonia and nitrites shouldn't budge off of 0 (if the tank is fully cycled). Only exception to not having a fully cycled tank is if you have messed with the biological filter media by "cleaning" it off a little more then you should have. You will without doubt have a 1-3 day mini cycle. I've done it more then a couple times before I figured my system out. Unless the "gunk" is slowing the flow threw the filter or shooting it into the tank when you turn the filter on and off, do yourself a favor and leave it alone. Also make sure you have sufficient flow in your tank, as in enough where poop and other organic materials can't settle and cause you problems later down the line. If your on a budget for equipment, truaqua/aquatop (website/product name) in my opinion is the only place to go. I have their canisters on both of my FW tanks they perform at the same level as big brand names but at a fraction of the cost. Most of the canisters come with all the pads, media and bio media you need to throw it on the tank. Free shipping on everything also.

Just don't get discouraged! Everything will work itself out. When in a bind 9 times out of 10 a water change will make everything better. "The only solution to pollution is dilution!"


----------

